# Girls prefer TTs to Subarus



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The girl on the right, is a fitness instructor in the gym that I am going. She had a Â mate with her too, but she is not the one in the picture.

I asked them which car they preferred and without thinking they both said the TT.

Sexy TT wins again. Â


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

do u have there number V?  :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Come and join the gym Phil...you need to toughen up a bit. ;D


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

If you see her again, tell her she has won a free holiday in Greece and a courtesy silver TT with her personal driver. Â ;D Â ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

V,

will she be my personal instructor?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Is this gym in Ipswich? If so I'll swap as the ladies at the one I go to don't look like that ;D

I had a woman stop me in Tesco's carpark to say how nice my car looked and she had recently driven a TT at a circuit activity day 8)

SBJ


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Of course they do.

The TT is so attractive compared to (IMO) the monstrosity that is the manufacturer Subaru - i think the Subaru is a very manly car and any girl driving i would be wary of!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

vlastan: After all the juvenile shite that we've had to put up with over the last few days, don't you think it's time to stop baiting other marque's owners?

If you do think it's necessary, perhaps you could hide it away in the 'Off Topic' board. It's hardly relevant to the general forum which, on my understanding, is for issues, help, advice etc and not 'Girls prefer TTs to Subarus'.

Let's try and get the board back to the helpful, friendly knowledge base that it was a week ago and not keep on with the, 'Mine's better than .....' crap!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

Well said


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Obviously all you boys prefer TT's to Subaru's too or you wouldnt be part of this forum!!!

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

> Well said


Bloody hell, another adult over the age of 12!

Thanks Vidals. You've got yours - and you're happy. I've got mine - and I'm happy. Therefore we're both happy!

Let's keep it that way shall we people. After all we're all old enough to drive so I would assume we're all old enough to know better!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This board is useful as always. If last week some Subaru owners came to have fun and replied 2-3 threads it didn't destroy this forum...just spiced it.

It taught us that Subaru drivers are adults with small brains...so we all know how to behave when we are next to them.

And I wasn't baiting anybody. Don't forget that these guys are not here every day.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Red,

Let's move this thread outa here ;D

It's not doing ANYONE any favours... in fact it's NOT going to "spice" this board up (even if the 2 girlies were quite tasty ;D), just incite more trolling!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks like shes punching the girl on the left.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Looks like shes punching the girl on the left.


LOL...more like holding of bottle with alcoholic beverage in it.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

If they re only with you because of the car you drive, they re not really worth having. If you drove an old metro, they wouldnt have posed for the photo.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If they re only with you because of the car you drive, they re not really worth having. If you drove an old metro, they wouldnt have posed for the photo.


They didn't pose for this photo. This photo appeared in Radio web site and I just used it. Apparently, they are quite famous around here.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan - I'm not sure if you are intentionally trying to cause more aggrovation...

I've moved this to flame room, not because it doesn't contain anything to do with TT's (it obviously does by your thread, but because of the very strong posibility that your actions will invite more trouble.

Please think about the actions you expect to happen as a result of your posts before hitting the Post button.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The posibility exists in any room that this is posted, but this was not my intention.

Also check your spelling before hiting the Post button. It is spelled aggrevation with an e not an o!  ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Also check your spelling before hiting the Post button. It is spelled aggrevation with an e not an o! Â  ;D


No it isn't........


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...OK it is with an a then.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Did someone say something about small brains?  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Did someone say something about small brains?  ;D


Who did? ???


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Is it me, or are they not really that tasty??

I mean, I would of course, but then again, that is hardly a yardstick by which to measure if a woman is beautiful or not.

At least they are not 10 pinters I guess!!! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Who did? Â ???


lol! :

I think you did Vlastan Â 

Vlastan


> It taught us that Subaru drivers are adults with small brains...so we all know how to behave when we are next to them.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder Paul. I thought Sim was referring to the other long thread with the Subaru kids on board.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The girls are very pretty indeed. They may also love the TT. But not necessarily like the owner  . So stop chatting 'em up V and get on with your tread mill and weights


----------



## HairDresser (Jan 30, 2004)

> The girl on the right, is a fitness instructor in the gym that I am going. She had a Â mate with her too, but she is not the one in the picture.
> 
> I asked them which car they preferred and without thinking they both said the TT.
> 
> Sexy TT wins again. Â


Like a blonde knows what any car is, other than her hairdresser's of course. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually I saw the blonde doing her own hair after the gym closed...so she is competent enough to own a TT. ;D


----------



## HairDresser (Jan 30, 2004)

> Actually I saw the blonde doing her own hair after the gym closed...so she is competent enough to own a TT. Â ;D


 

Was she blonde downstairs too ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Was she blonde downstairs too ?


Is this a challenge for me to find out? Since she knows what car I drive and she loves red leather, she became very friendly...so it won't be long till I find out. Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Suppose _she_ is a man? Your gonna be in for a shock there Vlastan LOL  ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Was she blonde downstairs too ?


Not too many of them around


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Not too many of them around


How true...most of them are shaven. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

O M G! :. Vlastan really :


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> How true...most of them are shaven. Â ;D


Awseome


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You will be saying you have met someone who is shaved with a tattoo there next Vlastan ;D  :-X


----------



## HairDresser (Jan 30, 2004)

> You will be saying you have met someone who is shaved with a tattoo there next Vlastan Â ;D  :-X


and piercings.... :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------

